# Orchid in Vivarium



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

I bought an orchid at your local home depot store and was curious if it would do good in my tropical vivarium?

Your advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

There are hundreds of types of orchids, any idea what type? I would guess Phalaenopsis possibly?


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

Yes that would it.


----------



## Jellyman (Mar 6, 2006)

Depends on your lighting


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Dependant upon lighting, what you are planting it in, what you are keeping your humidity at, etc, will determine if it lives. More than likely, it will stay alive, however a lot of those orchids are put under a lot of stress to get them to bloom causing them many times to never bloom again or if they do, it may take quite some time.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

The phals that you buy at Home Depot need a period of cooler temps (cooler than most vivs) for them to set a flower spike, so it might live but never flower again. In most cases vivs are too humid for Home Depot type phals and they eventually develop crown rot and die.


----------



## every1lovesjojo (Jan 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'm thinking I won't place it in my viv.


----------



## Brotherly Monkey (Jul 20, 2010)

phender said:


> The phals that you buy at Home Depot need a period of cooler temps (cooler than most vivs) for them to set a flower spike, so it might live but never flower again. In most cases vivs are too humid for Home Depot type phals and they eventually develop crown rot and die.



Phender, a bit off-topic here, but are there any phal species that don't need a cool period to initiate blooming?


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Brotherly Monkey said:


> Phender, a bit off-topic here, but are there any phal species that don't need a cool period to initiate blooming?


I must admit that I am not an expert. I only know what experts tell me. 

I had Phal. decumbens recommended to me as one that _might_ bloom in my tank. I bought it in spike and it continued to flower on that spike for quite a while. It developed another spike a couple months after I bought it but one of my leucs broke it off. It is still in my tank two years later, but there is only one leaf left and to my knowledge hasn't grown any new leaves since I bought it. I believe the conditions are too wet, even though it is near the top of my 24" tall viv. Alas, no more flowers either.

These are old pics. The leaves are not as fleshy as the standard phals.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I've had luck with Doritis or Doritisphalaenopsis in vivs. They seem to tolerate the stagnant air better than other orchids I've tried. No spikes but they have put out a lot of new leaves and roots.


----------



## Brian317 (Feb 11, 2011)

hmm, i just bought a couple orchids from lowes today and put them in. Hopefully they do alright, looks good now thats for sure


----------



## guppygal (Aug 23, 2007)

Other than not blooming, I noticed that my frogs LOVE to sit and poop on the broad leaves. After a while, it becomes a pain cleaning the little froglogs off.

I recently purchased a mini-orchid from Lowes - an oncidium, I think. It is adorable and I'm thinking that the leaves are too narrow for frog perches. I guess we'll see how it goes -

just a thot -


----------

